# Will this method work??



## Tbaby49 (May 18, 2017)

Hello~

I have a female lutino cockatiel :lutino: who is about a year old (I call her Dainah) and I've had her for over three weeks now. She is untamed, territorial of her cage, and generally has a fear of hands. When I bought her, I had plans of letting her out in my room to roam freely. I've recently gotten her wings clipped so I am now more confident in allowing her out of her cage since in my country (Bangladesh) the temperatures can soar to the extreme and thus, I always have the ceiling fan on, which would be a risk if Dainah was able to fly whilst untrained.

I've tired a few bonding methods, but so far haven't had any luck in breaking the ice between her and myself. I talk to her for up to thirty minutes a day (granted not *every single* day, but on alternate days -since I work) but I do sit next to her and hum whilst I work on my computer every day. I've tried hand feeding her, but it only leads to her hiss and bluff-attack me (she hasn't bitten me at all yet) *As I'm typing I just noticed Dainah peeking her head out of her cage... only to now retreat back inside -.-*

So, I was thinking, *may be I could keep her cage door, and top open so she could come out, and then go back inside when she's done, or when she's hungry and needs to rest?* *Even if I haven't fully bonded with her yet?* With her wings now clipped I wanted to let her out of her cage since keeping her in all the time makes me feel guilty.

Will this method work? Because I know it'll take a while for me to bond with her, but I also don't want to trap her inside a cage until that happens.

I appreciate every single response! 

*PS. whilst editing this post Dainah just showed me that she likes to sit on top of her now-open cage. after about five minutes of careful tiel-observation, she flew back down inside*


----------



## ParrotLover2001 (Dec 30, 2016)

I have done that with my birds, and I still do. 
I have an untamed budgie, so I just leave the door open for her and the others. 

Sent from my Galaxy s8


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

I don't see why keeping the cage open when she's out would be a problem. I did it with my birds for the longest time and the only reason why I don't do it now is because I have a dog who would eat my birds in a second if I let her  

Good luck to you!!


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*will this work?*

I think you can go on doimg what you're doing. As she comes out of her cage more, she will begin to see that being around you won't hurt her and is even fun! You can offer her treats by hand. Bits of millet spray work well, or nuts, or any other treat she likes. Keep talking to her, too. She will get to know your voice and look forward to being with you.


----------

